# Gouramis' / cichlid new tank ideas.



## Kasie (Oct 31, 2011)

Currently have a 10 Gal with a gourami, guppy and few tetras doing good. Finally completed its cycle. Reading up on and trying to decide what kind of tank i want to do next. I like to add Gourami's and/or Cichlids any suggestions on which one are better together and what size tank I should get? This will be something for down the road a bit.
thanks for the help.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Cichlids are aggressive fish (most any way) and probably won't do well unless they are in a Cichlid only tank.... exceptions are Bolivian Rams and such, but they can still be aggressive when spawning. Many Cichlids get large, so it's best to research the adult size of the fish and find out the tank size they need. Most Cichlids aren't compatible with plants either and will just up root them... again, the Bolivian Ram is an exception. You could do a male/female pair of Bolivian Rams, and a school of medium sized Tetras or Rasboras.

Gouramis can be aggressive.... males together will fight until only one is left (unless you have a tank large enough where they can establish territories... but I'm talking like 100g+) They are good community tank fish though. I've got 1 male and 3 female Fire Honey Gouramis in my 20g with a school of Cardinal Tetras, some Oto Cats, ADF's, shrimp and snails.

When you upgrade your tank, why not put the gourami in the bigger tank? I'd bet it would be much happier! They also like heavily planted tanks with some plants shading part of the tank so they can hide when they feel shy. You could even put the guppy and tetras in with him and use the 10g as a hospital tank.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

definetly dont mix gourami's with cichlids..


----------



## Kasie (Oct 31, 2011)

I did not have the intention of getting both. I was just looking for a little feedback on both so I could make a better decision as to which species i wanted to go with. Sorry about the confusion. thanks again holly12 i may move the gourami when i am able to upgrade, that is a good idea.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

if you wanted to do a mix of the 2, im pretty sure you could have some gourami's and a few german or bolivian rams? they're a type of S.A/New World Cichlid that is fairly peacefull, i've been thinking of starting a german gold ram tank myself lol, hope this helps


----------



## Mushtang (Jun 15, 2011)

Your 10 gallon tank is WAY too small for Cichlids. Wait and find yourself a 55 Gallon tank on Craigslist from someone in a hurry to move that will give you a good deal, then stock it with only Cichlids and nothing else.


----------

